
Travis Kalanick’s ‘Bigger Than Uber’ Next Act - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/inside-travis-kalanicks-bigger-than-uber-next-act
======
malandrew
I thought The Information was going to remove the paywall for HN submissions.
Did that policy change?

